# Aww, SHE'S working it better than beyonce this time! lmfao



## florabundance (Dec 18, 2008)

this is just TOO adorable:

YouTube - Single Ladies ft "Arianna"


----------



## n_c (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow she _is _good so cute


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lololo!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i thought it was a bit weird but cute


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 18, 2008)

i hate kids.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ lol, just kidding. this is adorable to the point where it's slightly annoying.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG I would give my child a good slap if they were that young and I came home to see they watched MTV long enough to learn that dance.. i'm sorry.. lol


----------



## aziajs (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_OMG I would give my child a good slap if they were that young and I came home to see they watched MTV long enough to learn that dance.. i'm sorry.. lol_

 
LOL....right.  It's cute but then it's not.  It makes me think about my grandmother commenting on my 2 year old cousin.  She likes to snap her fingers and sing and dance and my grandmother always says, "she better be learning her ABC's if she can do all that."


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 19, 2008)

holy crap. she's good though!


----------



## jinxii (Dec 19, 2008)

lol Beyonce actually posted this video on her official website.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 19, 2008)

too cute


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am so about to spank her little buttt...too much TVVVV


----------



## bbstaraimee (Dec 19, 2008)

Awwwww...... so cute! She's adorable!


----------



## User93 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats adorable! When I was a kid I was dancing to everything I saw too and dressing up. I dont see anything bad in it, she is artistic and just having fun! I found a friend for her, he is soooo cute too man.

YouTube - Little Tupac


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_lol Beyonce actually posted this video on her official website._

 
showing off her young recruits.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I found a friend for her, he is soooo cute too man.
_

 
OMG - awww!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_showing off her young recruits._

 
lmao You are so unimpressed by this thread!
When I was a little girl I always danced to music videos...and all it did was make me a good dancer haha. Obviously, there's a limit. But to me, this is a little harmless fun!


----------



## User93 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree that's harmless. It's good for a kid to move around, even for health - plastic and coordination. All it did for me was make me feel the rhytm better. And I was dancing to everything I saw on tv - Madonna etc, plus putting on a red lipstick. Its good for a kid to be artistic.


----------



## Penn (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm just curious as to how this is different to that little girl doing make up tutorials. The girl is cute but it's a little disturbing that there's a video of her dancing like that on the internet for anyone to see. I don't think there's anything wrong with her dancing, it's just the part of it being on youtube that I'm not too fond about. The little Tupac guy is adorable though


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 19, 2008)

wanna see the opposite of cute?
well here ya go! =D
YouTube - Cubby dances to Beyonce's Single Ladies Video


lol i laugh but hes prob better than me!! =D =P =D


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it's cute as long as it's someone else's daughter and not mine...Some of the moves my dh would have a cow over at that age...Like what 3.... But I am not into the 3-4 year old Beauty pagents where they wear tons of makeup and look like 25 y/o midgets...Like Jon Benet...that disturbs me personally...But I don't knock what other people do with their own kids...That is probably why God did not give me a girl....she would have such a boring child like life.


----------



## User93 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tish I agree with you about pageants, but here it looks to me like the kid is just having her fun and no one (like parents etc) forced her to do that, she isnt wearing any make-up or anything that could bother her. And she does dance really good for a kid, so its cute. Just IMO.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I'm just curious as to how this is different to that little girl doing make up tutorials. The girl is cute but it's a little disturbing that there's a video of her dancing like that on the internet for anyone to see. I don't think there's anything wrong with her dancing, it's just the part of it being on youtube that I'm not too fond about. The little Tupac guy is adorable though_

 
Why is it disturbing for a girl to be dancing, but the boy is adorable?
 Why is the natural reaction to sexualise what the little girl is doing?
I'm not attacking, just asking...because honestly, I just couldn't see this as being inappropriate. Leotards are the attire of little girls when they do ballet...Isthat also inappropriate?
IDGI


----------



## aziajs (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Why is it disturbing for a girl to be dancing, but the boy is adorable?
 Why is the natural reaction to sexualise what the little girl is doing?
I'm not attacking, just asking...because honestly, I just couldn't see this as being inappropriate. Leotards are the attire of little girls when they do ballet...Isthat also inappropriate?
IDGI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually think both are disturbing.  Again, I will say that if they can do that then I hope they have memorized their ABC's, numbers, colors, and whatever else 5 year old's (or 3 year old's in the little girl's case) should know.  Little girls don't need to emulate a 27-year old woman who is known for nothing more than, "shaking her yellow ass" as my friend's father says.  And I certainly don't want to see some little boy, especially a black little boy, emulate Tupac even if he is rapping one of his more positive records.  Little kids should be little kids and not trying to act like they are in a video on MTV.

And furthermore, I am disturbed by the little girl's mother encouraging her to do it.  You can clearly hear her saying, "ok, go" at the beginning of the video.  Then she puts it on YouTube.  Where is her judgment?


----------



## entyce08 (Dec 19, 2008)

wasn't nothing wrong with what niether one of them babies were doing.....they were just being kids....kids love to sing & dance!! But i don't think i would be so quick to post a video of my daughter dancing round in her tutu online.....not because theres anything wrong with her doing so, i just don't trust what the perverted old men are doing while watching it.......


----------



## User93 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I actually think both are disturbing. Again, I will say that if they can do that then I hope they have memorized their ABC's, numbers, colors, and whatever else 5 year old's (or 3 year old's in the little girl's case) should know. Little girls don't need to emulate a 27-year old woman who is known for nothing more than, "shaking her yellow ass" as my friend's father says. And I certainly don't want to see some little boy, especially a black little boy, emulate Tupac even if he is rapping one of his more positive records. Little kids should be little kids and not trying to act like they are in a video on MTV.

And furthermore, I am disturbed by the little girl's mother encouraging her to do it. You can clearly hear her saying, "ok, go" at the beginning of the video. Then she puts it on YouTube. Where is her judgment?_

 
You do make a perfect sense. But kids were fasinated by tv start for ages, come on. We all were. I personally was. It never affected anyone of my friends. We all were dressing up as madonna, natalia oreiro or whoever else was popular that time. Boys were always trying to be gangsters, adventurers, Indiana Joneses or whoever else. Not the safest role model aswell. Times change, so it's beyonce and 2Pac. I think kids should be given the way to express themself. Dance, laugh, sing, rap, or do whatever they wanna do.

Thinking in general, of cousre it would be better for them to study all day. But come on, they are kids. Let them have their fun. Girl is dancing great, she can be a dancer when she grows up. And yes, that kid raps better than some grown ups. This is a really sweet 2pac's song, and I bet 2Pac (R.I.P.) doesnt mind that.

It can be bothering her Mom putting in on youtube, yes, agreed. But appreciating her daughter having fun and playing along by saying "go"? Well, I would tell my kid to go ahead and dance aswell. If you look for a possible "danger" for a kid everywhere, you will find it.


----------



## TDoll (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG...that's hilarious!! I favorited that and sent it to my mom and sister! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Snob Mom here...
My 6 y/o has no idea who Tupac or Beyonce is...He watches cartoons...and even when there are appropriate movies he can watch....He comes running upstairs saying MOM..I think there may be an iappropriate movie on my tv...Yep he says inappropriate... Then I will tell him no that is a Christmas movie it's okay for you to watch...and he says well can you just find some more cartoons. If it's not a cartoon or animated show  he could care less about watching it. He loves playing Bolt, Mario Bros and etc on his DS but he is not a music video kid ...and it's really not something my dh and I watch either. When my dh has rappers over recording their tracks  in the studio my son is not allowed anywhere near the room to hear the lyrics..which I may add do get crazy! 
Besides that my son has a limited amount of TV time...He gets to read books, play his computer learning games and play with his toys.

I think the videos are cute but I would never put my child on YouTube


----------



## entyce08 (Dec 19, 2008)

i don't think your a snob mom!!! LOL

I think you do what you think is best for your child and i personally (based on describtion below) your doing a wonderful job!! I am a music and book lover......so my 3 year old is very familier with the music i listen to because it's all around him. I play music while i'm cleaning, cooking, getting dressed....etc., so he hears it all the time! But I am a avid reader and have been since I was about 10 y/o, I i read him all the books i loved as a child. He loves cartoons & Animal Planet and is an all around great kid (cute too!). To each his own!!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Snob Mom here...
My 6 y/o has no idea who Tupac or Beyonce is...He watches cartoons...and even when there are appropriate movies he can watch....He comes running upstairs saying MOM..I think there may be an iappropriate movie on my tv...Yep he says inappropriate... Then I will tell him no that is a Christmas movie it's okay for you to watch...and he says well can you just find some more cartoons. If it's not a cartoon or animated show he could care less about watching it. He loves playing Bolt, Mario Bros and etc on his DS but he is not a music video kid ...and it's really not something my dh and I watch either. When my dh has rappers over recording their tracks in the studio my son is not allowed anywhere near the room to hear the lyrics..which I may add do get crazy! 
Besides that my son has a limited amount of TV time...He gets to read books, play his computer learning games and play with his toys.

I think the videos are cute but I would never put my child on YouTube_


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks he knows a lot of songs....we listen in the car and I play it when cleaning too ...He just has no idea who the singers are...He just sings along sometimes


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 20, 2008)

lol florabundance.. its just the song.. the video.. I wouldn't want my child to be watching that at that age - and that is just me.  I don't think any of these pop stars of today are role models for children that young.. some of them are not role models for any one at any age.. but I think there should be a certain age before a child can be exposed to that especially these days.

Now everything about popular music is about sex and I can't stand it.. the lyrics, the dance moves.. ughh.. its not about the "real" music anymore.  Just about selling sex.. and I'm not buying that crap.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 20, 2008)

if you like it then you should put a ring on it. AHAHHA


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 20, 2008)

What I want to know is "Wtf happened to I'm a Little Tea Pot and that one with the spider going down the drain?" I mean, don't get me wrong, It's adorable, but leave it at home and stop trying to make your kid the next internet superstar. My daughter [almost 2] loves "Please Don't Stop the Music" by Rihanna, and watching her dance and sing to it brings a dumb smile to my face every time but it's just a family inside joke *shrugs*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL My son's favorite song is a Gospel song..."Never Would Have made it" It comes on, on the R&B station most mornings....and he always says...Mommy this song was playing at Gramma's funeral and makes you cry....I said yep, but when you sing it it makes me smile ....and his second favorite is 
Ne-Yo ...Miss Independent....He says Mommy this is your theme song you said right??  RIGHHHTTTT is always my response LOL


----------



## florabundance (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_My daughter [almost 2] loves "Please Don't Stop the Music" by Rihanna, and watching her dance and sing to it brings a dumb smile to my face every time but it's just a family inside joke *shrugs*_

 
Yep. My nieces (aged 1 and 3) as soon as they hear music - ANY music - get themselves moving..and it's something that is cute to watch. And we always film them dancing away, because they're only going to be this age once and watching their development, their reactions to things and making memories of them is precious to me. 
That's not to say that all they do is dance to pop videos. They love their toys and books and games, attempting to cook, painting, drawing. They're just happy, well-rounded kids. And I think that's all that matters at the end of the day. I didn't mean to start a big debate lol!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 20, 2008)

HAHA that is sooo cute if she can shake it like that now imagine when she gets older oh god her mother better watch out


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 20, 2008)

the only bit i found weird was the butt slapping bit. im not sure i would post a vid like that of a kid on youtube but thats her mums decision... but it is cute. people were moaning about the beer bottle on the floor on perez but aslong as the kid aint drinking it!! lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 20, 2008)

That's really cute, but I do wonder how many times she's seen the video to be able to dance along to it. The choreography is very fast-paced.....and she still keeps up. Hopefully she and her parents are this committed to education.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 20, 2008)

haha, too cute!!
She can dance O.O


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_LOL My son's favorite song is a Gospel song..."Never Would Have made it" It comes on, on the R&B station most mornings....and he always says...Mommy this song was playing at Gramma's funeral and makes you cry....I said yep, but when you sing it it makes me smile ....and his second favorite is 
Ne-Yo ...Miss Independent....He says Mommy this is your theme song you said right??  RIGHHHTTTT is always my response LOL_

 
Your son is adorable..


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 27, 2008)

i jus remembered what the butt slapping bit reminds me off...reginas little sister in mean girls!!!!!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i jus remembered what the butt slapping bit reminds me off...reginas little sister in mean girls!!!!!_

 
Haha! That is so true! xD


----------



## Penn (Dec 29, 2008)

i guess i realized how uptight i was being


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 30, 2008)

That gave me a good laugh, thanks!


----------

